# Tough love...



## Kruszakus (Sep 25, 2009)

They say that love can be a "dog, wolf or fox female", this time it came in heat...






















Follow the white light, hehehehe  






This was the first time I saw sexual cannibalism, kinda creeps you out, doesn't it?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 25, 2009)

Egads... yep... that's tough love, I guess.


----------



## Pelle (Sep 25, 2009)

Hehe, nasty


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 25, 2009)

mantids are so evil..

im glad ive never seen it in real life before!


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't bypass the word filters.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't really bother me! :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

I can only imagine what goes on in the mantids mind. "Is it worth it? At least I won't die a virgin!"


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 25, 2009)

It's like that old joke, I think...about the fly...what's the last thing that goes through a fly's mind when it hits the windshield?

It's butt!

In this case, the last thing to go through the male's mind was her mandibles! *Crunch* *Crunch*!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 25, 2009)

Peter said:


> It's like that old joke, I think...about the fly...what's the last thing that goes through a fly's mind when it hits the windshield?It's butt!
> 
> In this case, the last thing to go through the male's mind was her mandibles! *Crunch* *Crunch*!


  :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 25, 2009)

And for the record, this is a wild-caught pair in the same state. I've seen it argued that it rarely happens outside of captivity...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2009)

that does not even look like the same mantis


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> that does not even look like the same mantis


My first thought too. But then the picture I posted might get a similar reaction.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> And for the record, this is a wild-caught pair in the same state. I've seen it argued that it rarely happens outside of captivity...


It doesn't however it does happen.


----------

